# Caught a couple today +1



## 56cbr600rr (Jan 4, 2017)

first...   curious if I should post here or the freshwater section?  The freshwater section is all bass/crappie/catfish.  Im fishing for trout; although on a spinner reel setup.

Did catch three today at the dam; all small browns.   Had a blast although it was colder than I expected.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 4, 2017)

In my opinion keep posting them here, hadnt really seen it on this site some fly fishermen can be elitists but they are usually on another local fly fishing site. I say welcome and keep us posted, what kinda kayak you in?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice trout! I just like to see pictures of trout, doesn't matter how you caught them to me.


----------



## 56cbr600rr (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome then guys!  I'll keep posting here when related to trout  

GHH, I am in a Pescador Pro 120.  So far I am loving it.  




Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> In my opinion keep posting them here, hadnt really seen it on this site some fly fishermen can be elitists but they are usually on another local fly fishing site. I say welcome and keep us posted, what kinda kayak you in?


----------



## ErikD (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice fish man.  Im jealous I haven't been in a while.


----------



## fishinbub (Jan 5, 2017)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> In my opinion keep posting them here, hadnt really seen it on this site some fly fishermen can be elitists but they are usually on another local fly fishing site. I say welcome and keep us posted, what kinda kayak you in?



Not familiar with a local fly fishing site, but definitely keep posting here IMHO. I love seeing trout fishing reports, and I usually don't comb through the freshwater forum enough to catch them. Those are some gorgeous brownies. 

That water at the dam is even cold during the summer. I took a spill wading up there a few weeks ago, so I feel your pain. When I'm yak fishing for bass in cold weather I like to wear waders and get the belt nice and tight, but I'm not sure I'd try that on the Hooch. Maybe someone else will have a helpful suggestion.


----------



## FARMS100 (Jan 6, 2017)

*ngto web site*

the site you want to find is  georgia-outdoors.com
It don't matter what you catch trout with as long as you catch them legal, then you can put notes were you want.
I love to get on either site and read what is happening
all over.
AL


----------



## fishndoc (Jan 6, 2017)

fishinbub said:


> When I'm yak fishing for bass in cold weather I like to wear waders and get the belt nice and tight, but I'm not sure I'd try that on the Hooch. Maybe someone else will have a helpful suggestion.



Winter fishing in the river (increased chance of mishap in moving water) is the only time I break out the old neoprene waders.

And, yes, keep posting here. I never get tired of seeing Picts of those beautiful wild Hooch browns.  That last one is especially pretty.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Nice brownie,,,, great pics,,,, I'm not a trout fisherman,,,, but allways wanted to learn to fly fish,,,, come on up here, can get you hooked up on some great trout, steelie fishing,,,,

If you get a chance to,,,, check out Tippy Dam,,,, Pine river,,,,


----------



## fishinbub (Jan 6, 2017)

FARMS100 said:


> the site you want to find is  georgia-outdoors.com
> It don't matter what you catch trout with as long as you catch them legal, then you can put notes were you want.
> I love to get on either site and read what is happening
> all over.
> AL



A phenomenal _trout_ fishing site and conservation organization. Lots of guys over there that enjoy catching wild browns on the tailwater.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 6, 2017)

If you want some big Lake run Browns,,,, come on up,,,, I'm telling you there huge,,,, I've never fished them,,,, but my buddy caught a 5 lbr out of the Manistee,,,,

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364_18958-45650--,00.html


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice looking brown trout.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 26, 2017)

fishinbub said:


> Not familiar with a local fly fishing site, but definitely keep posting here IMHO. I love seeing trout fishing reports, and I usually don't comb through the freshwater forum enough to catch them. Those are some gorgeous brownies.
> 
> That water at the dam is even cold during the summer. I took a spill wading up there a few weeks ago, so I feel your pain. When I'm yak fishing for bass in cold weather I like to wear waders and get the belt nice and tight, but I'm not sure I'd try that on the Hooch. Maybe someone else will have a helpful suggestion.



Keep posting those beautiful brownies here my man! Trout are welcome in these parts! 

Fishinbub, I took a spill at the dam eleven years ago that nearly took my life! It was my second trip there. I was used to small creek fishing.  I was a novice in deep water back then.....And not wearing my wading belt. Didnt have a staff or a pfd. It was in April, the water was frigid. I was wading too deep, and due to the silt on the bottom and the glare of the sun, I didn't see the ledge I was about to step off of. I sink down over my head as water filled my waders. I was not wearing any sort of pfd, so I struggled to stay above water as the river took me shortly downstream where the current brought me to a bend, and I was able to get footing and crawl to the shallows. I realized when I made it to the shallows to sit down and rest that I still had my fly rod in hand. I guess I was just trying to grasp on to anything. I was ignorant, inexperienced, uneducated, and not wearing the proper equipment and it nearly cost me my life. That is consistently some of the coldest water in GA!


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 26, 2017)

fishinbub said:


> A phenomenal _trout_ fishing site and conservation organization. Lots of guys over there that enjoy catching wild browns on the tailwater.



I second that. NGTO is awesome if you're a trout fisherman!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 26, 2017)

Beautiful Brownies!! Like others have said...keep posting them!!


----------

